# crate training



## Polliana Oliveira (Jan 8, 2009)

I offered to baby sit my neighbors puppy for 4 days. he is 10 weeks old. they gave me his crate and every thing he needed. Im thinking ok good chance to practice. I am failing! I try to take him out all the time and crate him when I cant watch him, and at night., but he still sneaks pee pees all the time. I have been luck and no #2's Should I take him out every 15 minutes or something? Is it hard when they are this young.


----------



## Polliana Oliveira (Jan 8, 2009)

ok, I just looked at some older threads and got a better idea of what I should so. Maybe he is too young for crushing around the house. 

out of crate - outside peepee walk play 
back in the house - back in the crate


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I would take him out every 15-20 min. Also after play, after feeding, and after napping


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

You can always have him drag a leash and/or tether him to you when he is out. That way he is with you all the time he is out and cannot sneak off.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Crate/Sleep
Pee
Play (5 minutes)
Pee
Eat/Train (5 minutes)
Pee
Play (5 minutes)
Pee
Crate/Sleep

I reward the pup for potty outside. When the pup runs outside and immediately pees to get a treat, we're well on the way. Watch those guys though and make sure they poop outside! 

Once you are able to have a better idea of the pup's needs, then you can beginning adding supervised time in the house. I would keep supervised time on leash and less than 2 hours. If the puppy plays during this time, take the puppy out after playing.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

You might consider reducing the amount of "free" space that the puppy has in the crate. If he has too much space he can urinate in one corner and lay down in the other. Try giving him just enough room to turn around.

Terry


----------

